# Update on Murphy here at home!



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I've been following your posts about Murphy and it sounds like he's found a perfect home with your family! 

As far as the hooks and whips, make sure your children don't go out in the yard barefoot because the worms from the stools can go into the soil and get transmitted. You'll need to keep the yard poop picked up frequently too. He may perk up once they are completely out of his system, and it sounds like he's going to be a great addition to your family, despite what the cats think. 

As far as the crating, I am no crating/training expert, but with our very high energy and intense rescue puppy we kept him crated at night in our bedroom until he demonstrated he was going to sleep and not be bugging us at 3 a.m. Then we allowed him to be uncrated at night in our bedroom with us. We kept him crated when we were out of the house for his own (and our) protection. It also gave our older golden a good respite from getting his ears nipped constantly. We put the crate up at about 18 months of age (although I threatened to get it back down on occasion when he did something crazy). He wasn't fond of the crate but it was a useful security help for us when he was young and wild. Go with your gut instincts on the crating. Some dogs don't need it, others do, still others prefer the comfort of a crate. We rescued our other golden at age 7 and he never wanted or needed the crate--totally 100% trustworthy, except for a few counter-surfing incidents.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry to hear about the hooks and whips. But thank goodness, they can both be gotten rid of and he can lead a happy, healthy life. Our Honey had heart worms when we adopted her and we had her treated ad 6 1/2 yeas later her heart and lungs are piture perfec.

If you think he will do okay out of crate, leave him out. It sounds like he willenjoy just sleeping on a bed in your room.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have been out of town, so I missed the "I adopted him" part of your last thread. I am so happy for you! He sounds like a dream, and it seems that he adores your family.

The foster mom that you adopted through was working with a rescue or independently? Just curious because most golden rescues would have checked him first thing for the worms.

I wouldn't push the crate if you feel comfortable with him around the cats. And if he isn't chewing on things. Though once he feels more secure, he may start doing a few "bad" things. The honeymoon period will be over. LOL


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like he is doing really well with the family. Thank goodness you took him to the vet so the worms will be taken care of. Just wait till he gets feeling better. I would not push the crate issue since he did so good during the night.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

fostermom, we did adopt him through our local rescue group--they were called to pick him up from an animal hospital in a rural town about an hour from our city. That vet neutered him, did heartworm testing, and the basic vax / rabies. But no fecal! Not sure why...perhaps a budget issue? Anyway, we went ahead and did everything today that had been missed--the fecal, bought his heartworm preventative, etc. $$$$!! He's got to have the Panacur for one parasite and some other med for the other. He has his own calendar going now!

After sleeping all day, he did two new things that tell me Crazy Dog might be lurking inside, LOL. He jumped around a little with my oldest son and mouthed his upper arm--it left a bit of a welt from tooth scraping. I explained to my son that his idea of play can sometimes mean mouthing, but it was not a bite (I have that correct, yes?) and that he was to stop the play and say NO if Murphy got mouthy. (I was standing right there anyway and I told Murphy no and moved him away.) And he chased one of my cats! The cat was running by towards the kitchen and Murphy did that gleeful chase thing just to see the cat run faster! I was inwardly laughing, but I told him NO and he half-heartedly apologized...meaning he rolled on the ground abjectly and then pranced at me. 

I think his real personality will start coming out now that he knows we are always here and when he starts feeling better as the worms cycle out. Now, you all might start getting posts from me saying WHAT HAVE I DONE? LOL! when he's chasing the cats and chewing the furniture! Although his rescue intake listed him as 3, he seems younger to me--the vet thought so too, b/c of his pretty white teeth and gangly legs.

Tomorrow will be the first time where he has to stay home without us--I have an appt. in the morning. While I'm gone, I will probably crate him with a safe chewy just to give the cats a break, but if he does OK again tonight sleeping on his bed, maybe we'll go that route for nighttime?

Thank you for all the good wishes and advice! We'll need it as this adventure continues!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

And here he is all brushed out and enjoying a long nap:


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

He is gorgeous!

Yes, mouthing while playing is normal. I use the command "no bite" and redirect them. They catch on quickly, but that doesn't mean that there isn't a slip up now and then.

I honestly think, and I have 4 cats, that you would have seen something if he was doing anything but trying to play with the cats.

I am so happy for you!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Good news, but he is a work in process. Definitely crate him when you go tomorrow. It sounds like you are doing all the right things and he will adore you for your love and fabulous home! Try not to stress, he is gorgeous and sounds like a very good dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

MURPHY IS just gorgeous and I agree with all the other ladies that offered advice!!

BOY, Murphy go lucky and your family sure did!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I really don't know if I could have done it without you all! You never know how important your kindness and help to a total stranger can be...but I called my husband over to read all your advice and reassurance, reinforcing it for me and helping me to take the leap!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Mr. Murphy is one handsome pup! I'm sure you'll enjoy having him in your family! 
I've never crated any of my dogs, but when Belle started having to stay at the vet's for chemo treatments, I wished she had been familiar with crates. She barked incessantly whenever they crated her. If she had been familiar, it might not have been so stressful for her or the vet!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

I tried crating Murphy today when I had to go to my appt...well, he really, really resisted (tucked tail, scooted away from me, avoiding) but I finally got him in there with liver treats. Called my DH while he was home for lunch and said, "how'd Murphy do in the crate?" Long pause. "He wasn't in the crate; he met me at the door." Looks like one of my boys was playing with the top zipper (it's a foldable kennel) this morning, and Mr. Houdini dog clambered up and out with no evidence of his escape! Luckily, he hasn't seemed to get into anything with us gone...yet. 

He DID, however, get into the kitty box this morning. Is this just irresistible to all dogs? I just wiped the litter off his nose, sigh. When I see him heading that way, I say NO and he scoots off like, "Oh, I wasn't going in there! Nooo, not me!"

He took his worm medicine like a champ this morning...so far, just seems like a sweet and slightly unsure boy. I am sure my nerves have made him nervous! But I hope in a few weeks I'll feel more comfortable with our new routine and he will too, and he'll show us more of his play side!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Rut Roh - time for a regular metal crate!! Once he figures out it's his safe place he'll be fine in it. And cat poo is candy to them!!!! Glad to hear he's playful and ready to romp a little.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like things are going great. You can try enticing him into his crates with some treats even when you're home so it isn't always associated with being left. Or put him in and sit there with him petting and loving on him. With Cody all I have to do is get his kong and put in a few pieces of kibble, and he takes off running for his crate! I bet in another week, you'll be finding how Murphy is a good therapy for calming YOU down...... there's no better relaxation that loving on a pupper. ( I know... I'm an highstrung A personality!)


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Just bumping up for an update on Murphy...

How is he doing??


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

sounds like Murphy is doing wonderfully!! He is JUST GORGEOUS!!

Have to tell the kids to leave Murphy in his crate while you are gone, if that's what you want.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Glad to hear Murphy is doing so well!! The crating issue will take time to work through... just take it slow. A few times a day, toss a treat in there... let him go in and get it and come back out on his own. Build him up slowly over time. Eventually feed his meals in there. Make it a place where all good things happen, then build up to closing the door for a moment and again slowly build it up over time. The good news is, it doesn't seem you really need it for day to day issues. But in the long run, in case of an emergency, you do want him to be at least vaguely comfortable in a crate. Glad to hear you are all enjoying each other! Can't wait to hear how his personality continues to emerge as he starts feeling better!!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

*week 2*

Hey everyone! Murphy is doing great. We are slowly learning about each other. He's had a few accidents in the the house, mostly because he doesn't know how to tell us he needs to go out! If I'm not watching when he starts sniffing, it gets to be too late. :uhoh: My husband finally observed that he wanders up and looks out the window when he needs to go! LOL! Well, we're not always gonna catch that in a busy house with kids, so we're considering Poochie Bells or some other noise signal to teach him. I can also tell that he must have had a lot of crating or something in his earlier life, because he can hold it forEVER. He literally will only pee like once / twice a day, no matter how often we go out...and then it's what we call the "Austin Powers Pee."

He is so great with kids. His miraculous personality trait of never jumping is a godsend--we live in a neighborhood full of small kids and toddlers, and he is great at standing quietly while they meet him. He's not keen on all the neck hugging--gives me long-suffering looks--so I always intervene before any kid is squeezing.

He loves being brushed! We do it every evening before bed and he really seems to like that. I find it very relaxing too; it's our bonding time. I told my husband, since I just have little boys, this is my kid I can do "hairdressing" with. :

You've all been so generous with your advice...I wonder if I can impose on you for a bit more. Murphy uses his paws a lot--wants to put a paw on our leg and just leave it there. Sometimes he puts both paws on our lap and balances. Is this a golden thing / sign of affection? B/c I know in my / my sister's dominant dog, we had to discourage this. But it seems cute with Murphy, so I don't know. He is also desperate to get on the bed with us and the boys, but again...dealing with a dominant dog taught me NO to furniture sharing...so I feel awful telling him no and making him get down, but don't want to encourage any potentially bad behaviors.

I find that I can trust Murphy more quickly than I thought...I will lay on the floor with him and kiss his face, and after years of raising a more volatile dog, that is tough for me! Part of it is that I learned to read Eliot's body language and expressions v. carefully and Murphy's always seems relaxed. I think my husband and SIL are right...a sweet golden is going to teach and help me a lot. 

So far, we are a rescue success story! Today, I'm going to update our story for our rescue group so they can post it on their site.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, what a wonderful update. Our goldens always like to be close, preferably with a paw, head... some body part touching us. I think it's their way of showing their love and devotion...... and a way perhaps for Murphy to feel secure. He sounds as if he has the golden temperment to a "t". They are definitely velcro dogs...... ours are always on the couch/chair with a head in our laps while we watch TV..... it's a great way for us to destress and relax. That being said, make sure you teach him "Off" .... so he'll fit into every situation.
UUMMM, don't forget we LOVE pics.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandarama*

Mandarama:

I agree with Penny and Maggie's Mom wholeheartedly.
Goldens are VERY AFFECTIONATE and my Smooch has done the paw thing or bumping your hand with her nose to get you attention from 16 mos. old to now (she is 10 years old)

I BRUSH Smooch everynight. It's our special thing-bonding time.
She loves to be told she is a GOOD GIRL and a Pretty Girl and if you say the word Daddy, she'll make a beeline for the garage!!

I LOVE HER so much and Smooch is a rescue!! I know for sure she has given us SO MUCH more than we can ever give her!!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

What a great update! It sounds like you have fallen head over heels in love! Yes, they are very affectionate and I love that about them.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

thanks for rescuing him - sounds like he landed in a great home.

i wouldn't worry too much about the dominance thing unless you are seeing problems in other areas - as in, he won't let you take a toy away. mine doesn't have a dominant bone in her body, but she always wants to be on top of you. it's an affection thing, not her trying to be in charge.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Great update!

I wouldn't worry too much about the paw thing. Danny, my most submissive boy, will give us "hugs" by putting his paws between our legs on the chair or sofa and standing there. He will also sit in my lap if he can get away with it. LOL


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I've never seen a golden who didn't want to put a paw on you. I think it's just their way of being close & saying "HI - I love you!":heartbeat:kiss::heartbeat


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh, good--because I think it's really cute and didn't want to have to teach him to stop.  When he gets too wild with the paws, we tell him no--mostly so the kids don't get scratched by accident.

I'll upload some new photos soon--he just got his new collar and "official" tag with his new name! My boys were so excited to hear he was ours forever.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Can't wait*

Can't wait for pictures!!

Kiss him for me!!

Love his Name!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

It sounds like it is just going great. That new picture of him is just gorgeous. The brushing is sounding like it is a great bonding time for the two of you.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

*Photos!*

Here are some photos of our Murphy as he settles in with us!

I call this one "Detente."









Here he is playing with the 5-mo. old boxer mix pup from next door--he's so gentle with her and they have a great time!









I took this one today. His coat is filling in a bit, though it's still somewhat thin.









He's starting to show us a bit more naughtiness...stealing socks, etc. And we've had some housetraining issues--he doesn't know how to tell us he needs to go, so we're trying to train him on that. Plus I don't think he's thrilled about going while on a leash! We're taking it day by day. He's the sweetest boy, though. We feel so lucky to have him!


----------



## marleysmummy (Jul 11, 2008)

He's absolutely adorable! I am so glad it's working out for you and you're enjoying him so much! I love his colour.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow! He sure is pretty!


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I think you found a real treasure in Murphy! He's beautiful!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Amanda, he's a gorgeous boy! I think he looks younger than three by quite a bit. The pawing thing (if you still care) is a golden thing, looking for attention every minute. Personally, I don't like getting scratched by a big ole paw with nails, so I don't allow it. However, my last golden learned to use his nose under a human elbow to achieve the same end, and my current knucklehead just comes over and places his head under your hand, even if said hand has a cup of coffee in it! My Finn has no signal for needing to potty either (he was crated endless hours every day or in a concrete kennel outside), so I simply let him out in the yard every hour or two and take him on many walks. I do insist that a dog knows to potty on a leash, as you aren't always at home (vacation???) and need the dog to pee/poop in other settings. Have the kids play hard with him in the yard so he'll get thirsty and drink a lot, wait a while, then leash up and walk. Don't come home until young Murphy has had a wee


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, everyone! Finn's Fan...our big orange kitty (sitting on the dishwasher in that first pic!) is also named Finn.  

I agree, we are pretty sure Murphy is only 15 months old now. The rescue listed him as 3 based on one vet's guess, but he is very lanky / thin and has NO tartar, literally none, on his teeth. My vet guessed a year. So I spoke with the volunteer who did his intake, and the paperwork from that local vet listed his bday as May 16, 2008! Sometimes, when I get near his nose, I catch a tiny bit of that very distinctive puppy smell (you know that great puppy breath?)--I can't imagine him still having that if he was 3. So I am pretty sure 15 mos. is correct. We are happy about that b/c it means that many more years (God willing) for our boys to grow up with him!

He seems to be getting better about pottying on the leash and we've made it two days w/no accidents (knock on wood!). Hopefully we are all learning to communicate! My "issue du jour" is a tough one b/c he has really attached himself to me. I don't mind for my own sake b/c it's so sweet and endearing, even though he will follow me into the bathroom, LOL! But he will try to nudge in between me and the boys, or paw at me when I try to hold the cats. He also cries at the door if I go outside, even if all the rest of the family is at home. Would it be better for him, mentally, to diversify somewhat? (Like, have him spend more time with my husband, etc.) I understand that he's been through a lot, and I don't mind loving on him all the time. I just want him to be balanced and happy, and not have every time I go to work (even though it's part time) be painful.

I am wanting to volunteer for our rescue group now...what an amazing job they do! All of you rescue volunteers, foster parents, etc....thank you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

MURPHY sure does love you and I think it's a good thing!

Maybe he never had a Mommy before and he needs the attention!!!

You are so lucky-I am JEALOUS!!!!

MURPHY IS JUST A PUPPY. BOTH times we've adopted or rescued a dog it takes time for them to adjust to your home and our pets and us, and vice versa. When you think about it even when you get a dog from a breeder there is always an adjustment on both parts!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Karen, you are right! He is kind of still a baby! and he does understand when I tell him "NO" to pushing between me and the kids. It's funny b/c when I try to dress my youngest, Murphy gets right in there! I told him, "You are gonna end up wearing Spongebob briefs if you don't move back!"

We just found out that my FIL (who is terrific) is making us a gift of helping put in a fence! That will allow us more freedom to run around with Murphy. Right now I try to jog a little with him but I'm waaaay out of shape, LOL. We take him to a neighbor's house who has a fence and he plays with her dog and runs and runs--now that is a workout for them! But it will be nice for him to have a yard of his own to be off leash in with the boys.

We start Level I Obedience on Aug. 18! I think he will love it. He already tries to figure out what I'm asking him to do...I just need a pro to guide ME.

Our rescue is going to have a reunion picnic in October. I am already so proud to be part of such a great organization!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

THis is just the best kind of post !!! Murphy and your family were just meant to be.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Awwww great update!!  I love how well he seems to be fitting into your family - and how you have seemed to fall in love with him so quickly, despite your apprehensions at the beginning! How do your boys like him? Are they just as in love?? I'd love to see more pictures....


----------



## JWS (Aug 3, 2009)

*Murphy*

We got the "Carlson" pet gate to keep Bentley out of the litter box. I think he would rather eat cat poop than his food!!! We keep the litter box in the laundry room and the gate goes in the doorway. It has a small pet door built in that allows the cat to go in and out and a larger gate that is lockable, allowing you to enter & exit the laundry room. This also keeps Mr. Bentley away from the cat food. I think I got this at Petsmart.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

JWS said:


> We got the "Carlson" pet gate to keep Bentley out of the litter box. I think he would rather eat cat poop than his food!!! We keep the litter box in the laundry room and the gate goes in the doorway. It has a small pet door built in that allows the cat to go in and out and a larger gate that is lockable, allowing you to enter & exit the laundry room. This also keeps Mr. Bentley away from the cat food. I think I got this at Petsmart.


I will check this out! Thank you! So far, we've managed with doorstops that keep the door open wide enough for kitties, but not for big doggie. But a gate would be more reliable! 

What's really gross to me, oddly enough, isn't even the poop. It's the fact that it is coated in clay litter (or whatever that stuff is)! I mean, ew!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

A bit more on Murphy now that he is firmly ensconced in our house and our hearts.  Our honeymoon period is over, so we see more puppyish naughtiness than before. He especially wants to get the kids' clothes or socks and run around the house with them! He has started a bit of kitty chasing, but I think my girl kitty Lucy is encouraging him; she seems to get a kick out of it. His paws are a total danger, since he gets excited and paws us a lot. We can definitely see the pup in him b/c he is pretty mouthy--lots of grabbing at my arms or t-shirt when he wants my attention, so we are teaching "NO BITE." (I guess "NO PAW" too!) He doesn't seem to lick us at all, so I think the mouthing is affection. He sometimes wants to lightly bite (no pressure) my chin or nose when I'm hugging him. Considering my worries about trusting a dog, it's amazing how totally I trust Murphy! He really has opened my heart!

But other than the puppyness, he is just the best dog in the world. Loves all new people, all dogs, the cats...he responds very well to being told NO to things...and he is just full of love and joy. He loves to snuggle. He loves being brushed. Loves the dog park. Loves the car. He even doesn't mind having a bath, though I wouldn't say he loves it! 

He does have ear issues, that the vet said might be part of the infamous food allergy tendency. He's on Purina ProPlan right now...not a shredded blend...but I'm using the medicine she gave me and we'll recheck them in a week. And we start our Level I obedience with the local dog training group tonight! I'm excited, b/c if we pass Level I than we can try agility!

I'll attach a new photo. I'm so grateful for this forum. We can't imagine how we got along without Murphy!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Murphy and my youngest, taken last night. Sleepyheads!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

GREAT update!! Your story is one of my favourites, it is a true testament to how great goldens are...every single one of them...and how they can cause such positive change in "their" people! Keep up the good work! (and keep the pictures coming, your boys are precious too!)


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Wonderful update, Amanda. Is your fence installed yet? I have one word of caution when the fence is up. Don't let Murphy chase the kids, as accidents can and do happen with those big teeth when everyone is amped up. If you and the family are working on his recall, don't let them chase him, either. He may then generalize that come is a game of keep away, making it harder to get that solid recall they need for safety. There are tons of good games for kids and pups, not the least of which is ball throwing/fetch. It sure does sound like this youngster has changed your fears....wonderful!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like Murphy fits the golden model to a 't'. I'm SO happy for you and your family...... but especially that you're getting to live with a typical golden temperment.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Awww, your posts and pictures made me teary eyed!! Those pictures are so sweet with your kids!!! We too have a cuddler and a mouthy/play pupper. She is two and a half. I too can be a bit anxious LOL, husband is more roll with the punches. He is from England (I think I saw your husband's family is from Ireland?) Sienna will follow me from room to room to room. She goes NUTS greeting me, though she loves everyone.

We have put a wooden gate that opens on our son's room, so he can play or we can be in there in there without Sienna coming in and grabbing toys- safer for the toys and safer for Sienna, so she won't choke. This way we don't have to shut DS's door all the time. We have learned we have to "clear" a room before we let her in LOL, she loves DH's slippers and any clothes left about. She also tries to grab things if she wants attention, as she will come show me she has it first and then run LOL. We have had to train our son not to leave out shoes and socks. Be careful with socks, especially the small ones, Murphy might swallow them and get a blockage.

Sienna also paws- it's like a connection thing, which is very sweet, but it can be a problem with her claws, especially when she is around little kids (when I pick my son up at camp) the paw goes out and they don't expect it. She also grabs for their "loveys".

Sorry this became more about Sienna, but I really related to your posts LOL. I am SO happy for you and your family- what a wonderful story through and through.


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Finn's Fan...no fence yet, though we got an estimate ::GULP!:: and chose the style etc. We have to rustle up some infrastructure capital, LOL! But thank you for the advice--it's a very sound warning, b/c I'm sure my kids would want to chase or be chased. We'll set up rules beforehand.

I love hearing about Sienna! and I'll be careful about the socks, too. The pawing is obviously affectionate, but even not meaning any harm...wow, they can scrape and scratch! Our first obedience class last night was just for the owners; Murphy stayed home. Next week we take him and get going. I think we might try to do two levels...at the end of that he can take the CGC test. I just want a decent recall for his safety's sake!

We have been to the dog park, and Murphy thinks it is DOG HEAVEN. He plays so much more avidly with other dogs than with people / toys. I can tell he has more experience with dog play, though he is learning to shake his stuffed toys and toss them. Anyway, he romps for two good hours there and just runs like the wind! He hooked up with a weimaraner today and they acted like racing dogs! When I brought him home, he slept for 3 solid hours.  I'll try to post some new photos and maybe figure out the gallery option?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandarama*

Mandarama

I just love reading about Murphy and how you just can't help but love him.
he sounds SO ADORABLE!!
Yes, please, please keep a very close eye on him without a fence and with a fence too.
my heart just breaks when anyone's pet is lost. My dogs are never in the FENCED yard even for a minute without my watching them!

Aren't Golden Rets. wonderful. My Smooch Paws at you and her paws are really rough!! She has to be the CENTER OF ATTENTION ALWAYS and she is 10 years old and yes, a rescue!

P.S. MURPHY is just gorgeous!!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I know I am in the minority here (and that's ok ), but I do not like crating.

If he is behaving himself, and all is well, I don't see why it is really a problem.



Mandarama said:


> Since the other thread got so long, I thought I would just start a new one for a quick update on how Murphy (Buddy) is doing after our first few days.
> 
> He went to the vet today. He was bathed and groomed, got his paws cleaned and clipped and all the mats removed from his fur. He smells like a sugar cookie and looks very pretty! He was also super well-behaved; the vet and groomer both said he was a doll.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> I know I am in the minority here (and that's ok ), but I do not like crating.
> 
> If he is behaving himself, and all is well, I don't see why it is really a problem.


We aren't worrying about it--he hasn't torn up anything in the house and he sleeps hard all night on his bed next to our bed! As someone else here said...it would be nice if the crate at the vet wasn't as difficult for him...and when we travel it would be nice to have at friends' homes so we wouldn't worry. But so far we haven't run into those situations, and he's behaving fine, so...

anyone need a cool crate from REI? 

I have been taking Murphy to the dog park, and today this lady asked me "Is he a show dog?" Now, I love Murphy and think he's gorgeous, but I'm pretty sure he doesn't meet a single breed conformation criteria. : I told her no, he's a rescue, and she said "Well, he prances like he's a show dog." I said, "That's because he knows he is AWESOME!"


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

I read through your threads about adopting Murphy. What a beautiful, wonderful dog for your family!

The paw on the knee or arm is definitely a golden love gesture. All our goldens do it including our rescue Roxy we adopted a week ago. We don't discourage it. I'm glad to hear that Murphy's coat is getting thicker. Roxy has a thin coat, but she is now eating quality food on a regular schedule so I'm hoping it will thicken. She is about the same age as Murphy.

Our dogs used to eat cat poop from the litter boxes until we go the "Boodabox". It has a sloping hooded cover that seems to prevent dog access. Apparently Aspen Pet (http://www.aspenpet.com) no longer makes this but the "Cleanstep" model might work.

Murphy will definitely gain weight after deworming. We had the same experience after adopting Elliot and treating him with Panacur.

It's great Murphy is starting obedience training. You could go on with agility next. Elliot and I are into our second 6-week course in beginning agility and we are having a great time! We practice jumps and the pause table in the back yard between classes. 

Jim


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Thank you, Jim! I loved hearing about Roxy, too. Rescue dogs just bring something special, I think. Thanks for the tips about the litter box, too...I'll see what I can find.

Sometimes I believe that my reluctance about choosing Murphy was meant to be a cosmic joke on me, because he's one of the best things that's happened to me/us in a long time!  And I've become a very fatuous dog owner. I need to work harder at the obedience thing, because I'm actually way too lenient with him. Oops. :uhoh:


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Rescue Dogs*

I think rescue dogs are VERY SPECIAL indeed, and they are always so grateful to the people that saved them. We OWE them all our love, caring, and respect. 

My 10 year old Golden Ret. Smooch is a rescue!! I think Smooch rescued us.
When we had Smooch just a few months I broke my ankle and was home for 2 months and I would have to go upstairs on my rear end, and this sweetheart followed me up-she was right by my side, making sure I was alright on each and every single step!!


----------



## Mandarama (Jul 5, 2009)

Karen, your pups are so sweet. I love the photos!

This is a drawing my 5-year-old did to send to Murphy's foster mom as a thank-you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mandarama*

Mandarama

Tell your daughter that is a beautiful Thank You Card and I'm sure that
Murphy's Foster Mom, will be very touched!!


----------

